# final fantasy



## alex.sc (16 Août 2001)

si tout le monde est d accord sur la qualite technique de final fantasy, qu en est il de l histoire ?


----------



## gjouvenat (16 Août 2001)

Je te le dirait demain soir... mais en tout cas il doit valloir le coup...


----------



## archeos (16 Août 2001)

n'oublies pas de regarder si il a été monté sur mac, ou avec Finalcutpro, ou si pixar a participé


----------



## gjouvenat (16 Août 2001)

ca as ete fait sur mac une grosse partie je t'en dirait plus demain soir


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2001)

je ne pense pas que l'apport d'Apple, de Final Cut ou de Pixar est quelque chose à voir avec la qualité du récit






Pour être franc, je ne pense pas que les histoires aient un si grand rôle au cinéma sauf peut-être en ce qui concerne les contes mis en images






_Un cavalier qui surgit du fond de la nuit court vers l'aventure au galop...,_
_Son nom il le signe à la pointe de son épée d'un_
*R* _qui veut dire Rico_
_Rico, Rico, Rico (ad lib)_

[15 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## J-L (16 Août 2001)

Final Fantasy ... y parait que l'histoire est nulle... Il faut que j'aille verifier ca, et le plus tôt possible, mais je crains que je sois très décu... Dommage...

_Final Fantasy For Fever_


----------



## jfr (16 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

Pour être franc, je ne pense pas que les histoires aient un si grand rôle au cinéma sauf peut-être en ce qui concerne les contes mis en images
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par là? Il me semble pourtant qu'une bonne histoire, c'est essentiel pour faire un bon film...


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2001)

je ne sais pas si l'endroit est le mieux choisi pour parler de ça mais allons-y

'une histoire au cinéma ou dans un roman n'a que très peu d'importance, la seule chose qui compte dirait même Proust c'est le style par là je veux dire que l'histoire ne doit pas être le sujet de ton film mais seulement l'emballage.

ton montage, tes plans, ta manière (ou pas) d'évoluer dans l'espace, ta photo, ton son ont d'ailleurs, à mon goût, beaucoup plus d'importance que l'histoire ou le jeu d'acteurs.

je pencherais plutôt vers l'utilisation d'une histoire comme une non-histoire quelque chose que le montage ne raconterait pas mais que le sens du travail cinématographique inviterait à choisir comme sien propre (choix spectatoriel)

voilà j'ai vu de merveilleux films sans histoire et de très bonnes histoires gachées par des films

en ce qui concerne un film comme Final fantasy, je pense justement qu'ils n'ont pas le choix, c'est un film où le cinéaste ne peut que raconter une histoire, à mon avis le montage serait drôlement compliquer en inversant les scènes etc

de plus pour revenir sur Final Fantasy, je ne joue pas mais le jeu se présente aussi sous la forme d'un conte alors le film si il est lui aussi un conte ne peut être qu'un récit (cela n'enlève pas la prouesse technologique ni la force du conte si conte il y a)


----------



## aricosec (16 Août 2001)

la mon ALEM tu disserte,ça m'etonne pas,avec des idées comme ça que tu aime goddard,car lui aussi fait dans la non histoire,a recoller soi même chez soi a temps et cervicalisations perdus,
en faisant ce même travail intellectuelle et aprés moultes reflections,je me suis penché sur ton pseudo,et compris que c'était du verlan,soufflé par une de tes coquines un soir de chaleur,voila une scéne.
elle..."MELA"..,lui ..."EMLA"..j'ai "LEMA"..elle..oh oui celui d'un "MALE"

c'est y pas d'la pensée subtile ça !

ps:MERDE  !encore changé de sujet,excusez c'est la faute a ALEM,quand il se met a chauffé de la coiffe,j'ai peur qu'on perdre un salopard


----------



## jfr (16 Août 2001)

tu fais des études de cinéma, alèm?
ton explication est impressionnante... et je ne me hasarderai pas à contester tes théories...


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2001)

oups tu as raison Rico, je me calme mais tu as vu l'heure du post?

je vais arrêter de shooter des sculptures, ça déteint je crois   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors hop deux réponses :

1 t'inquiêtes tu ne perdres pas de salopiauds avec mes échauffements méningiaux
2 Alèm est tout simplement portugais, mais je ne retire pas ton "mâle" car il est aussi compris dans le concept "Alèm"(avec une majuscule, ce mot courant prend une connotation mystique, hé hé    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






[16 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Sir (17 Août 2001)

A ce qui parait j'ai deux potes qui sont alles voir le film ,ils m'ont dit qu'il etait GENIAL !!! 
L'histoire est bien enfin si vous connaisez elle est basee sur FF 7 
mais il n'y a pas les perso de FF7 enfin juste la fille voila !!!


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*la mon ALEM tu disserte,ça m'etonne pas,avec des idées comme ça que tu aime goddard,car lui aussi fait dans la non histoire,a recoller soi même chez soi a temps et cervicalisations perdus,

ps:MERDE  !encore changé de sujet,excusez c'est la faute a ALEM,quand il se met a chauffé de la coiffe,j'ai peur qu'on perdre un salopard










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


en fait, je ne suis pas godardien mais plutot du genre Jonas Mékas

SirmacGrégor, une question en passant : tu parles toujours des trucs que tu n'as pas vu? iBook, Final Fantasy
(dis donc t'es pas très thomiste comme garçon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

mais je suis content pour tes potes!


----------



## Mad Frog (17 Août 2001)

Je l'ai pas encore vu mais les critiques sont mitigés...certe le défi est visuel mais l'on aurrait pu s'attendre à un scenario à la hauteur de l'exploit technique.

Chaqu'un ses goûts mais je trouve dommage de gacher une mise en scene technique irreprochable par un scénario sans cactus...

2 critiques :

Overgame (site de jeux vidéo)
Chronicart.com (qui pour une fois ne tape pas à tord et à travers)

Mais il me tarde qu'en même d'aller le voir se chtit film


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*A ce qui parait j'ai deux potes qui sont alles voir le film ,ils m'ont dit qu'il etait GENIAL !!! 
L'histoire est bien enfin si vous connaisez elle est basee sur FF 7 
mais il n'y a pas les perso de FF7 enfin juste la fille voila !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hou là je t'arrête tout de suite ! L'histoire du film ne reprend aucun des jeux final fantasy et se situe dans un univers complètement différent, il n'y a ni magie, ni chocobos, ni rien qui évoque final fantasy à part l'ambiance, le ton, et le fait qu'un personnage s'appelle Cid (Sid dans le film...). C'est une oeuvre à part entière qui n'a pas besoin qu'on connaisse la saga... Mais je ne l'ai pas encore vu, je sais pas ce que ça vaut.


----------



## Sir (17 Août 2001)

&lt;Je sais mais je te parlais du ton de FF7 !!!!
arh ces jeunes de nous jours...................


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2001)

Bah tu disais quand même qu'il y avait la fille de FF7, tsss... 

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*&lt;Je sais mais je te parlais du ton de FF7 !!!!
arh ces jeunes de nous jours...................*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## mike1 (17 Août 2001)

Salut les petits loup, j'ai vu Final fantasy et je peux vous dire qu'il est très bien à tous niveaux.


----------



## Sir (17 Août 2001)

Alors l'histoire est basee sur FF 7 non?


----------



## Mad Frog (17 Août 2001)

J'aime bien, seul ceux qui n'ont pas vu le film en parle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ... dont moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et non, le scenar n'est pas basé sur FF7...


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Mad Frog:
*J'aime bien, seul ceux qui n'ont pas vu le film en parle    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ... dont moi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Rassure-moi, tu n'as pas la même maladie que sir macgrégor?
hi hi hi 


----------



## Sir (18 Août 2001)

Ah franchement tu me decois Alem mais bon ...


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2001)

la déception est un mot que l'on apprend en vieillissant surtout si on s'enthousiasme toujours de manière extraordinaire comme tu le fais

sur ce, je décolle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





JLG m'attend pour que je lui refile une dizaines de bobines de photos ratées, il n'a plus d'argent pour achetre de quoi en faire lui-même

(Rico, faudra que l'on reparle de ça on n'aura qu'à profiter de samedi soir quand ta femme emménera tes gosses voir la fantaisie finale    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

[17 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Sir (18 Août 2001)

Merci a toi alem pour m'avoir aussi bien eclaire merci a toi maitre Yoda


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2001)

je vais le voir demain dans une super salle


----------



## Yama (18 Août 2001)

oh la la qu'est ce que je lis pas comme connerie sur ce post.

D'abord ch'uis aller voir ce truc : final fantaisy avec des potes.

c'est tellement a chier qu'un gamin de 7 ans  à la fin du film s'est exprimé en disant c'est quoi ce truc avant le générique.
L'histoire, les dialogue, le kitsch des images brefs tout est a chier`.
le niveau technique ne m'épate pas : je suis en overdose de trucs soi disant bien fait qu'on trouvera ringard dans 2 ans.
partce que ça ne cherche que la pprouesse technique et non plus des chemins pour trouver qqch d'original avec les techniques de la 3D.
C'est un medium super et on se laisse complaitement depasser par la technique.
On cherche même pas a donner du sens avec cet outils....quel dommage
Le cinéma c'est pas du consommable .....merde quoi c'est plus que ça ! ça oui


Quand a Goddard dire qu'il fait de la non-histoire est un point de vue tellement naïf que je crispe les dents en lisant ce post écrit pasr je sais plus qui. ça m'ennerve ! c'est pas de la non histoire.
Faut pas voir une histoire avec forcement les schemas du contes ou du polard.
Une histoire c'est tellement libre !  pfffff ! je déprime là

Quand à ta dissertation Alem : je me met en opposition ferme.

Pourquoi qqch aurait-elle plus d'importance qu'une autre.
Tou depend de ce que l'on veut montrer.
Le style est incontestablement une manière de montrer des choses et un medium.
Et le style en premier outil est incontestablement à la mode aujourd'hui comme dans les années 50 avec ce cher Hitchcok

Je pense a des Films de Darren Arronowsky comme requiem for a dream ou pi ou fight Club de David Fincher.
Mais l'histoire a son mot a dire. Certe une histoire classique peut prendre une seconde dimension avec le style mais il y a aussi des histoire qui sont avant tout des histoires :Je pense au film du début du sciècle : le romantisme Allemand en particulier et plus actuellement des films comme "à la vertical de l'été".
Quand au jeu des Acteur lui aussi peut devenir un medium principal.
L'histoire et le style dans "la vie revée des Anges" par exemple pour prendre un film connu ne trouve son essence que dans l'exelant jeu des acteurs.
C'est le cas du retour a un cinéma social proche de la nouvelle vague de goddard dans les années 60-70.
Western, Ressources humaines....etc

Chaque génération et époque exploite plus ou moins certain aspect des possibilités du cinoch.
Et même je dirais que la période de transission et de crise que vit l'art moderne aujourd'hui et l'art en général ainsi que le cinéma (pas les divertisssement d'holiwood à la con) donne la chance a des créateurs géniaux en ce moment qui trouvent de nouveaux chemins dans les arts sequenciels.
Comme la BD (là je suis bien parlé pour en parler), le cinéma, étonnement le théâtre trouve un second souffle actuellement et aussi la comédie musicale (attention le premier qui me cite Roméo et Juliette les dix comm... et autres niaiseries....je l'étrangle et lui fait une attaque a distance sur son ordi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   )

Bref ce que je vois dans ce post est pour moi l'évidence qu'on ne cherche plus que le divertissement dans le cinéma.
Franchement j'en pleure.
Et je me demande bien a quoi ça sert que j'écrive tout ça puisque.....enfin bon

tout le monde va me sauter dessus en disant que je la ramène et tout et tout.
et bien allez y ! On vit a Disneyland aujourd'hui de toute façon. Il y a juste des clodos en plus a coté des attractions


----------



## Mad Frog (18 Août 2001)

T'enerves pas comme ca...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu oublie une chose essentiel : le ciné à l'origine est un DIVERTISSEMENT.
Les frêres lumières nous ont apporté un nouveau divertissement, à nous de l'exploiter... que chacun y retrouve son compte!

Qu'il y ai histoire ou non-histoire l'important est de passer un bon moment.
J'ai été elevé aux Godart-Felini-Hitchkok-Guitry-W.Allen... (merci papa/maman) mais ca m'empechera pas d'aller voir Final avec pleins d'étoiles dans les yeux...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Août 2001)

Moi z'aussi .. je vais aller le voir ... j'adore la SF, j'adore les Final (sauf les 7 et 8 ... du RPG de petit gamer meme pas à un dizieme de la cheville de FF5 et 6), et le design me plait. 

Au fait qui a dit que le film a ete fait sur Mac ou un truc dans le genre ?? C'est nVidia qui a sponsorisé avec des carte Quadro (ou Quarto je sais plus)... hors ca marche pas sur Mac ca ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Août 2001)

Moi z'aussi .. je vais aller le voir ... j'adore la SF, j'adore les Final (sauf les 7 et 8 ... du RPG de petit gamer meme pas à un dizieme de la cheville de FF5 et 6), et le design me plait. 

Au fait qui a dit que le film a ete fait sur Mac ou un truc dans le genre ?? C'est nVidia qui a sponsorisé avec des carte Quadro (ou Quarto je sais plus)... hors ca marche pas sur Mac ca ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Août 2001)

Ca y est je l'ai vu... Je le trouve super graphiquement parlant.... Mais l'histoire est... comment dire ??? Endormissant... Et oui j'ai vu les 5 premieres minutes et je me suis endormit tellment il etait pas....... pas du suspense rien... ben voila.


----------



## archeos (18 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*
Au fait qui a dit que le film a ete fait sur Mac ou un truc dans le genre ?? C'est nVidia qui a sponsorisé avec des carte Quadro (ou Quarto je sais plus)... hors ca marche pas sur Mac ca ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dommache !


----------



## iFlighT (18 Août 2001)

Alors là FF c'est génial !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

C'est trop beau, techniquement ils se sont bien demerdes! Certes les animatipns des personnages demande encore des progrès, mais niveau detail des visages, les cheveux qui bougent c'est mahgnifique!

Il y a aussi un manque d'expression sur les personnages.

et l'histoire, ben j'ai remarque que seul ceux qui sont fans du jeu l'aime.


----------



## benR (18 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*je vais le voir demain dans une super salle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben moi je l'ai vu ce soir dans une super salle... (Grand Ecran Italie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bon, ben Yama encore une fois s'enflamme ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... Si ca t'aide à encaisser ca, c'est tant mieux...
Perso je comprends pas trop vos empoignades.

Sur Final Fantasy
- techniquement très au point. Un tel réalisme l'a jamais été atteint jusqu'a présent (mais je ne vous apprends rien)
- l'histoire... ben elle n'a rien à envier à certains films que je suis allé voir dernièrement.


Sur le cinéma... Eh, les gars !
Parfois j'ai envie de réfléchir ou d'en prendre plein la gueule, alors je vais voir Requiem for a dream, la chambre du fils...
Parfois je ne veux pas réfléchir, alors un petit Matrix, Pacte des loups, ou même Armaggedon fait mon affaire
Quand j'ai envie de rire, Les portes de la gloire ou Shrek
Des belles images aseptisées ? Je me fais Amélie.
Un esthétisme romantique ? In the mood for love...





Alors bon, je sais pas si l'histoire est plus importante que le style, ou même si on vit à DisneyWorld; Je ne sais pas si aucun message n'est véhiculé par le cinéma, si Hollywood fait des "films à la con" (je ne le pense pas, perso) et Goddard des non histoire. Mais j'y trouve mon compte, selon mes envie...

c'est pas ca le principal ?

Allez voir FF: c'est sans conteste un tournant technique. Dommage qu'un gosse de 7 ans ne s'en soit pas rendu compte....


----------



## Yama (18 Août 2001)

bin non les effets moi mon pas bluffer : c'est bien fait....pffff je me demande pourquoi !

je trouve qu'il y a une esthetique des mouvement qui m'agace.

Et puis les acteur numérique...pfff.
le gros costaud un peu con-con, le peureux, le black et l'hispanique pour les cotas, la nana gentille, le méchant qui parle comme un type qui mal avalé son dernier repas avec ses yeux de méchant a la con.

Tou est hyperconventionnel à mort.

On a de la 3d et on a même pas de plan ou de mouvement de caméra inédit.

La 3D approte rien là on des acteur aurait suffit.
les cheuveux bouge n'importa comment en fesant un eternel mouvement de balancier nul.

Les gentils ils ont  la lumière bleu blanc et les méchant rouge noir.

oh comme c'est original.

Les décor sont pas trop mal mais j'en ai marre de la Xième porte a ouverture latérale avec des reliefs débile et inutile lourd et franchemnt qui serve a rien.

J'en ai marre des film de SF ou on te balance un jargon scientifique a deux balles et un vocabulaires débile.

Je pense serieusement que le futur sera tout sauf ça : plutot le un bonton ....et encore si il reste des boutons.

Les interfaces informatiques mis a part leur effet 3D sont plus proche des premier s IBM et leur Bip bip que d'interface futuriste.

Les extraterrestre on encore et toujours une geule d'humain.

deux yeux une bouche, un nez, deux jambes.


oooooaaaah il s ont du bcp reflechir les scenariste.

On sent bien que le seul but de ce ....truc ..... est de faire du pognon.

TU sais ce que tu dis BenR m'attriste. : tu sépare en gros les divertissements de film disons plus "prise de tête".
Or cette distinctioin est artificielle et n'est pas réellement un classement personnelle : mais plutôt un classement imposé par l'industrie cinématographique.

Un fight Club ou un Requiem me detend bien plus qu'un Final Fant... parce que ça m'emporte, me fait rever, me transporte.
Final truc me fait soupirer tout les 5 mins, je m'attendait a mieux !
avec autant de fric on pouvait faire un scenario tellement génial, porteur et sans enlever du spectaculaire.
on trouverait ça enrichissant.

Tu vois je regrette que les films de SF de Qualité est un petit coté "chiant" comme l'exelant "bienvennu a Gataca".
Le seul Film de SF qui m'a complaitement emporté : où j'en ai plein les yeux et où l'histoire m'embarque a fond est Blade Runner.

le reste en Sf est toujours rempli de défaut.

La SF est un exercice tres tres dificille et les echecs sont plus nombreux que les réussites.


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2001)

non, il est trop fort ce film mais il me vient une question, combient Palm a payer pour que son logo apparesse plusieur fois dans le film ? (a new york et lors de la communication du général sur zeus)


----------



## benR (18 Août 2001)

c'est quand même cool de parler cinéma, un peu.... (même si je suis limité sur le sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*
je trouve qu'il y a une esthetique des mouvement qui m'agace.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors ca je te l'accorde sans problème... Il reste encore des progrès à faire, c'est sur ! Mais quand même; c'est vraiment bluffant !


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*
Et puis les acteur numérique...pfff.
le gros costaud un peu con-con, le peureux, le black et l'hispanique pour les cotas, la nana gentille, le méchant qui parle comme un type qui mal avalé son dernier repas avec ses yeux de méchant a la con.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors ca... j'y crois pas... 
Maintenant, des qu'un film (numérique ou "réel" ou une pub présente des blacks, il est taxé de n'importe quoi... Putain mais c'est pas vrai, ca ? T'as perdu toute capacité à oublier ce genre de truc ?
Tu penses que c'ets pas possible, qu'il y est un black à l'armée ?

Le pire, c'est que s'il n'y avait que des blancs, tu te plaindrais aussi !!


Quant au méchant, il est très bien... Un peu en dessous, mais dans la ligéne des bons méchants déjantés...


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*
Or cette distinctioin est artificielle et n'est pas réellement un classement personnelle : mais plutôt un classement imposé par l'industrie cinématographique.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh.. que ce soit dicté par "l'industrie cinématographique" (la méchante) ou par quelqu'un d'autre, tu crois que distinguer Shreck de Requiem ou de In the mood for love c'est n'importe quoi ?
JE sais pas, finalement c'ets comme la musique ou les bouquinq: il y en a des droles, des qui font peur, des serieux, des qui font deux trucs à la fois... c'est comme ça, quoi...
EN plus, l'appréciation de chaque film dépend du spectateur....(tu as été "détendu par Requiem for a dream !!!!)


Bon, moi je dis ca, je suis pas non plus un spécialiste... Mais globalement, je trouve que nous n'avons pas à bouder notre plaisir... un peu d'émerveillement, que diable !


----------



## gribouille (19 Août 2001)

j'ai vus que la bande annonce lors d'une séance d'un autre film dont j'ai adoré l'ambiance brumeuse et feutrée d'avant la grande scène d'action (The Score )...

J'avais envie de voir Final Fantaisy en aynt vus cette même bande annonce sur le site d'Apple... mais une fois vus la même sur un écran Géant panoramique ... je me suis dit "non... "Finalement" je crois que j'irais pas... bof...


*Final Fantaisy je le définirais par un mot : Systématique*

Je sais je l'ai pas vus... mais voilà l'impression que j'en ai... c'est tout


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*
Le cinéma c'est pas du consommable .....merde quoi c'est plus que ça ! ça oui

Quand a Goddard dire qu'il fait de la non-histoire est un point de vue tellement naïf que je crispe les dents en lisant ce post écrit pasr je sais plus qui. ça m'ennerve ! c'est pas de la non histoire.
Faut pas voir une histoire avec forcement les schemas du contes ou du polard.
Une histoire c'est tellement libre !  pfffff ! je déprime là
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

personnellement je ne me souviens pas avoir dit que Godard (sans le deuxième d sinon ça fait penser à anne-Marie Goddard qui ne joue pas dans le même registre) faisait de la non-histoire, je parlais de non-histoire à mon intention
quand à Godard, il est facile de s'en moquer et plus difficle de comprendre ses films (la dérision permet ne pas s'encombrer de questions auxquelles on ne trouve pas de réponses), personnellement je suis toujours époustouflé par l'évidence qui se dégage de chaque plan de "pierrrot le fou" et "le mépris" et il y en a tellement de plans sublimes dans chacun de ces films  ce n'est pas mon cinéaste favori, il s'appelle Jonas Mékas  (je paye un verre à tout ceux qui auraient vu cinq minutes de ses films), ou encore Tarkovsky ou Bergman, Pasolini et bien d'autre
il ya même un cinéaste italien qui a su me faire pleurer de rire sur la chanson "Didi"

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*Quand à ta dissertation Alem : je me met en opposition ferme.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'espère bien suite à "Amitiés combattives"

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*Pourquoi qqch aurait-elle plus d'importance qu'une autre.
Tou depend de ce que l'on veut montrer.
Le style est incontestablement une manière de montrer des choses et un medium.
Et le style en premier outil est incontestablement à la mode aujourd'hui comme dans les années 50 avec ce cher Hitchcok

Je pense a des Films de Darren Arronowsky comme requiem for a dream ou pi ou fight Club de David Fincher.
Mais l'histoire a son mot a dire. Certe une histoire classique peut prendre une seconde dimension avec le style mais il y a aussi des histoire qui sont avant tout des histoires :Je pense au film du début du sciècle : le romantisme Allemand en particulier et plus actuellement des films comme "à la vertical de l'été".
Quand au jeu des Acteur lui aussi peut devenir un medium principal.
L'histoire et le style dans "la vie revée des Anges" par exemple pour prendre un film connu ne trouve son essence que dans l'exelant jeu des acteurs.
C'est le cas du retour a un cinéma social proche de la nouvelle vague de goddard dans les années 60-70.
Western, Ressources humaines....etc*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je t'accorde que l'histoire à son importance, je parlais juste de mes goûts
bien sûr sans sa propre histoire, diffcile pour "le petit Marcel" d'écrire à la recherche du temps perdu" mais cette histoire n'a de valeur que par la manière dont elle est formulée
quand je parlais de style, je ne pensais pas aux films esthétisants de Arronowski je pensais plus aux sens que tu mets dans les images, tu travailles dans la bd et moi je suis photographe, tu sais très bien que ce n'est pas en produisant les images les plus lêchées que tu obtiens le plus de sens, je ne connais plus le nom de celui qui a dessiné "salambo" mais la mise en page m'intéresse plus que sa manière de dessiner même si je sais que les deux sont inséparables
personnellement, je n'aime pas la vie rêvée de anges car j'y trouve un trop grand sens psychologique et que cela m'empêche d'avoir mon avis propre sur la psychologie des personnages
le dernier film que j'ai vraiment aimé et dont je suis sorti comme d'un rêve est "L'institut Benjamenta" des frères Quay, film très fin avec un jeu d'acteur digne des chorégraphies de Pina Bausch, voilà un film qui m'a laissé m'installer avec mes propres lubies et nous avons mélangé tous ces fantasmes lors d'un doux voyage


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*Chaque génération et époque exploite plus ou moins certain aspect des possibilités du cinoch.
Et même je dirais que la période de transission et de crise que vit l'art moderne aujourd'hui et l'art en général ainsi que le cinéma (pas les divertisssement d'holiwood à la con) donne la chance a des créateurs géniaux en ce moment qui trouvent de nouveaux chemins dans les arts sequenciels.
Comme la BD (là je suis bien parlé pour en parler), le cinéma, étonnement le théâtre trouve un second souffle actuellement et aussi la comédie musicale (attention le premier qui me cite Roméo et Juliette les dix comm... et autres niaiseries....je l'étrangle et lui fait une attaque a distance sur son ordi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   )

Bref ce que je vois dans ce post est pour moi l'évidence qu'on ne cherche plus que le divertissement dans le cinéma.
Franchement j'en pleure.
Et je me demande bien a quoi ça sert que j'écrive tout ça puisque.....enfin bon

tout le monde va me sauter dessus en disant que je la ramène et tout et tout.
et bien allez y ! On vit a Disneyland aujourd'hui de toute façon. Il y a juste des clodos en plus a coté des attractions*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

quant au reste, je partage ton avis
et pour le cinéma, c'est grâce au fait qu'ils existent encore des points de vue sur celui-ci comme les nôtres qu'il existe encore un peu (bientôt on ira voir des films dans les musées)

j'espère que vous vous êtes bien amusés ceux qui sont aller le voir car mon neveu de 8 ans a adoré 
(_d'abord moi aussi quand j'étais petit, j'ai pleuré à la fin de "Rox et Rouki"_)


----------



## aricosec (19 Août 2001)

aprés cette lecture chers legistes dissécqueurs,je change de signature et retourne a mes origines


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2001)

_RICO n'a plus le moral depuis qu'il a du abandonné son beau voilier "Le Roman 2" aux Marquises faute de soutien_





par cette tristesse bailloné, il n'arrive plus à cacher sa peine





malgré les apparences je suis avec toi Rico, courage!


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*
Le seul Film de SF qui m'a complaitement emporté : où j'en ai plein les yeux et où l'histoire m'embarque a fond est Blade Runner. le reste en Sf est toujours rempli de défaut.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Voic l'exemple type du film doté d'un bon scénar (basé sur l'excellentissime K. Dick que je ne peux que vous recommander avec la plus vive énergie) et d'une réalisation sans faute. Du même Scott, il ne faudrait pas oublier le 1er "Alien" auquel on ne pouvait pas reprocher grand chose non plus.

Dire que le cinéma se résume à un divertissement me semble un peu basique. Ce serait comme dire qu'un livre l'est aussi. Un médium d'expression peut difficilement se résumer comme ca: Dead Man (ou tous les Jarmush) = Le gendarme à St Tropez (et tous les autres). Ce qui fait un film, c'est avant tout son réalisateur (auteur).

Pour revenir à Final Fantasy, cela me rappelle une sortie qui avait eue le même retentissement à l'époque: Certains d'entre vous se souviennent-ils de "Tron" ?


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2001)

oui Amok
la même sortie : le film dont on parle avec "wah un film fait par ordinateur", le film dont tout le monde disait : "le cinéma du futur est né"


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2001)

quoi pour toi il n'y a que blade runner comme bon film de SF et star wars alors ?


----------



## benR (19 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*
Dire que le cinéma se résume à un divertissement me semble un peu basique. Ce serait comme dire qu'un livre l'est aussi. Un médium d'expression peut difficilement se résumer comme ca: Dead Man (ou tous les Jarmush) = Le gendarme à St Tropez (et tous les autres). Ce qui fait un film, c'est avant tout son réalisateur (auteur).
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne sais pas si cette remarque est pour moi, mais je veux juste préciser un peu ma pensée...
Je ne dis pas que LE cinéma est un divertissement, mais que je peux y trouver (comme tout le monde) ce que je cherche suivant mon envie.

En restant dans l'exemple des livres, je viens de finir "Et si c'était vrai...", qui est pour moi un gentil livre d'été. Il est dans ma bibliothèque à 20 centimètre des Confessions de St Augustin. Deux livres qui ne sont pas du même monde !


Je dis juste ça pour réaffirmer que, contrairement à la position de certains, le cinéma "hollywoodien" a complètement sa justification: c'est du divertissement de masse. Et c'est déjà pas mal.
Les raccourcis sur le cinéma d'auteur et ce genre de trucs me semblent dangereux, car ils évitent de considérer comme "cinéma" les autres films...
On ne peut résumer le cinéma à un divertissement, mais l'excès inverse est tout aussi dommageable.

Tout dépend ce que l'on cherche en allant voir le film !


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*
Je dis juste ça pour réaffirmer que, contrairement à la position de certains, le cinéma "hollywoodien" a complètement sa justification: c'est du divertissement de masse. Et c'est déjà pas mal.
Les raccourcis sur le cinéma d'auteur et ce genre de trucs me semblent dangereux, car ils évitent de considérer comme "cinéma" les autres films...
On ne peut résumer le cinéma à un divertissement, mais l'excès inverse est tout aussi dommageable.

Tout dépend ce que l'on cherche en allant voir le film !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ne te braque pas BenR, le cinéma hollywoodien a sa raison d'être et même si ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé, un bon film américain comme Ghost Dog est un régal même si on ne peut pas dire que Jarmusch soit hollywoodien


----------



## benR (19 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
ne te braque pas BenR*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

aucun problème, alem !!
je mettrai deux smileys la prochaine fois !


----------



## Yama (19 Août 2001)

eh bin

Je pensais pas que le débat prendrait cette tournure : je suis très agréablement surpris

Et je dois dire que tu remontes exponentiellement dans mon estime Alem....;-)  je ne partage pas tout mais j'ai lu des choses interressantes

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*non, il est trop fort ce film mais il me vient une question, combient Palm a payer pour que son logo apparesse plusieur fois dans le film ? (a new york et lors de la communication du général sur zeus)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bcp comme Pepsi d'aillieurs
sinon c'est vrai qu'il est tres fort ce film ! Aussi fort que la masse cerebrale du Hamburger sur patte qui fait office de hero dans le film

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*c'est quand même cool de parler cinéma, un peu.... (même si je suis limité sur le sujet  )
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*Alors ca je te l'accorde sans problème... Il reste encore des progrès à faire, c'est sur ! Mais quand même; c'est vraiment bluffant !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu ne m'ass pas compris : je parle pas du réalisme mais de l'esthetique des mouvements : la manière de bouger et de faire bouger les perso est très maniéré et stéréotypé.
Très !

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*Alors ca... j'y crois pas... 
Maintenant, des qu'un film (numérique ou "réel" ou une pub présente des blacks, il est taxé de n'importe quoi... Putain mais c'est pas vrai, ca ? T'as perdu toute capacité à oublier ce genre de truc ?
Tu penses que c'ets pas possible, qu'il y est un black à l'armée ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bien sur que si ! le problème est pas ça : le problème est que chaque film présente un panachage qui quoi que tu en dise respecte des cotas obligatoires.
Je te prend au contrepieds :
Pourquoi c'est pas le black le hero et qu'il soitt avec une blanche.
On le voit presque jamais ça.
Au states dans les films classiques : le black c'est toujours le bon pote qui se suicide heroïquement.

Excuse moi mais c'est toujours le même schema.
On te fais croire que c'estt cosmopolite : mais le vrai mélange on le voit jamais.

Je suis allé a NewYork en début d'année. Quand je suis arrivée je me suis dis que j'avais eu de gros préjugés sur les States et que NewYork s'était vraiment une ville mélangé. Au bout d'une semainne je suis revenu sur mes positions : en fait sur le trttoir tu vois tout le monde : mais les ethni sont séparé : un blanc qui embrasse une jolie black ça courre pas les rues....et dans les film c'est pareil.
D'aillieur pour completer le fait : je suis allé au festival d'Annecy et au Micad (chez les pro) : j'ai papoté avec des gars qui fesait de la post production de film 3D. Il présentait des extraits de films qqonques et sans interêt et là aussi pour une simple serie d'anim il y a les mêmes cotas.
pour te dire ! une serie d'anims !!!!

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*
Le pire, c'est que s'il n'y avait que des blancs, tu te plaindrais aussi !!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je n'éviterais pas la question.....c'est possible oui.
Mais je dois dire que c'est un peu simple ça !
tout dépend de la manière dont sont ammené les héros et le pkoi ils sont là.

Dans le cas de Final Fantaisy : on te pose 4 ou 5 heros
sans t'expliquer leur origines d'où ils viennent
Il n'y a pas de mise en profondeur de leur raison d'être là : alors comme c'est comme ça j'en ai marre de voir toujours le même panachage mais surtout dans le même sens.
Les seul cas qu'on voit de mélange que l'on trouve : c'est une jolie asiatique avec un beau blanc.
pkoi parce que l'asiatique porte en elle dans l'imagerie occidentale une imagerie erotique très forte.
C'est tres macho et méprisant tout ça !!!!!

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*
Quant au méchant, il est très bien... Un peu en dessous, mais dans la ligéne des bons méchants déjantés...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui c'est Gargamel au pays des Schtroumpfs

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*
 distinguer Shreck 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

D'aillieur Shrek c'est pareil : il fallait absolument qu'a la fin la princesse devienne une ogresse.
L'hétérogénéïté est qqch de très dérangeant chez les Amerlos.
Tu ne vois jamais de gens vraiment différent s'unir et accepter leur différence.

Je persiste et signe donc sur mon point de vue mon cher BenR   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*
EN plus, l'appréciation de chaque film dépend du spectateur....(tu as été "détendu par Requiem for a dream !!!!)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je suis pas d'accord : c'est trop simple : c'est l'ouveture au populisme le plus méprisant.
Il y a quand même des choses qui sont objectivement dérangeante car elle obéïsse ades codes commerciaux et plus humain.
Et concerant Requiem : je suis tellement emballé par ce film que d'une certaine manière ça m'a embarque dans des rêves qui ont durée plus d'une semaine :
sur le cout j'étais sous le choc mais après oui ça m'a détendu.

Final Fantasy m'a énervé au début, au milieu, et jusqu'a la fin et après d'aillieur   pouah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*
Bon, moi je dis ca, je suis pas non plus un spécialiste... Mais globalement, je trouve que nous n'avons pas à bouder notre plaisir... un peu d'émerveillement, que diable !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Aucun emmerveillement dans Final Fantasy

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gribouille:
*
Final Fantaisy je le définirais par un mot : Systématique
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas mal mais je dirais plutôt Lobotomisant perso comme premier adjectif

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Alem:
*
personnellement je suis toujours époustouflé par l'évidence qui se dégage de chaque plan de "pierrrot le fou" et "le mépris" et il y en a tellement de plans sublimes dans chacun de ces films  ce n'est pas mon cinéaste favori, il s'appelle Jonas Mékas (je paye un verre à tout ceux qui auraient vu cinq minutes de ses films), ou encore Tarkovsky ou Bergman, Pasolini et bien d'autre
il ya même un cinéaste italien qui a su me faire pleurer de rire sur la chanson "Didi"
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 alors là je suis épaté

ça fait plaisir à lire

Jonas Mékas : je connais pas : c'est qui ? il fait quoi ???

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Alem:
*
espère bien suite à "Amitiés combattives"
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Alem:
*
tu sais très bien que ce n'est pas en produisant les images les plus lêchées que tu obtiens le plus de sens,
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tout à fait le pb de Foutu Fantasy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Alem:
*
personnellement, je n'aime pas la vie rêvée de anges car j'y trouve un trop grand sens psychologique et que cela m'empêche d'avoir mon avis propre sur la psychologie des personnages
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pas entièrement faux ça ! je suis assez d'accord
Je pense qu'un autre problème de ce genre de film est que si ta sensibilité n'est pas blessé par le même genre de drame que dans le scenario tu peux pas être entièrement pris pas le film

J'ai préféré Rosetta dans le genre : plus de silence signifiant !

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Alem:
*
e dernier film que j'ai vraiment aimé et dont je suis sorti comme d'un rêve est "L'institut Benjamenta" des frères Quay, film très fin avec un jeu d'acteur digne des chorégraphies de Pina Bausch, voilà un film qui m'a laissé m'installer avec mes propres lubies et nous avons mélangé tous ces fantasmes lors d'un doux voyage
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Tu m'as donné envie : j'irais voir

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*
Dead Man (ou tous les Jarmush)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ghost Dog (a ne voir qu'en VO), Dead Man et Down by Law
je les conseille a fond a tous !!!!!! 


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*
quoi pour toi il n'y a que blade runner comme bon film de SF et star wars alors ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

surrement pas : entre les bisounours du retour du Jedi et la niaserie de ce que l'on peut tout juste appeler un scenario pour la menace fantôme....bah non désolé.

Je sais qu'il y a plein de fan de ce conte de fée version sabre laser mais je trouve ça assez nul Star Wars.
`
Je t'accorde l'enorme qualité de l'empire contre attaque.
Mais un film ne fait pas une trilogie.

Il y a une serie que j'ai trouvé pas mal : c'est Babylon 5.
Dommage que les extratterestre soit aussi ridicule visuellement.
Le scenario politique est lui géant.
Faut voir les saisons 3,4,5 : c'est assez fort !


ben voila c'est fini


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*eh bin

Je pensais pas que le débat prendrait cette tournure : je suis très agréablement surpris

Et je dois dire que tu remontes exponentiellement dans mon estime Alem....;-)  je ne partage pas tout mais j'ai lu des choses interressantes*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Toi aussi   
mais c'est surement parce que tu ne m'avais pas encore vu en photo, j'en ai amené une prise par Api au Toubar vert de  _Touba_ et de moi :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   (je suis à droite sur la photo)

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*J'ai préféré Rosetta dans le genre : plus de silence signifiant !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui pour parler d'ailleurs des films présents à cette époque au festival de cannes, il y a aussi "l'humanité" dont les plans du début (découverte du corps) sont magnifiques et le cinéaste Bruno Dumont aura peut-être un peu de mal à tourner désormais mais si il pouvait faire un film de la force de ces plans, je signe tout de suite pour une contribution (assistant régisseur, photographe de plateau et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




u de repérages) gratuite

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*surrement pas : entre les bisounours du retour du Jedi et la niaserie de ce que l'on peut tout juste appeler un scenario pour la menace fantôme....bah non désolé.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben oui mais à l'âge ou j'ai vu "le retour du jedi" (je ne parle pas du film entiérement bisounours que Georges Lucas cherche à cacher maintenant), moi ze les trouver vassement sympa les ewoks Je te rassure, ça m'est passé rapidement





(désolé pour les smileys mais c'est marqué dans mon contrat)





[18 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## benR (19 Août 2001)

ok yama sur  ton topo sur les quotas... mais je ne comprends pas cette manie de s'enerver pour ca, sans arret... 
On le sait, c'est comme ca, ils sont obligé parce que ces gens la font du business... Et alors ?
Un film est-il nul du moment ou il respecte des quotas ?

Ce coté prise de tête m'agace un peu, pour êtr ehonnete.. parce qu'à ce rythme là, tu ne dois pas aimer beaucoup de films !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne comprends pas non plus ton truc sur le populisme... refuserais-tu à chaque spectateur le droit de trouver un truc spécifique à chaque film ?
Peut etre que j'extrapole un peu tes propos, mais ej ne vois pas trop ce que tu veux dire. 
Bien sur il y a des choses sur lesquelles tout le monde s'accorde, mais meme dans ce cas chacun réagira différemment à cette chose.


Je me demande si certains ici ne jouent pas l'élitisme forcené du cinéma, en rejetant le bon esprit de FF. Bien sur que les belles images ne donnent pas plus de sens... mais très honnetement, qui ici s'attendait à trouver dans FF un scénario ultra léché ?
ne faites pas les gars décus... a priori, la seule chose que promettait FF est un film "photoréaliste". Je pense que, malgré des défauts dans l'anime des personnages, on a quand meme le film le plus abouti de ce point de vue depusi longtemps...

Je ne sais pas si on révolutionne encore une fois le cinéma sur ce coup là, mais je suis tout a fait pret a reconnaitre l'exploit technique en lui même !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bon, moi j'ai pas de films de fous à vous raconter, tout ca... je me sens un peu en dessous, dans ce débat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
à vous les studios !


----------



## mike1 (19 Août 2001)

Salut à tous, je m'apperçois tous au long de ma lecture que les différnts intervenent se plaigne de l'histoire, je suis désoler de vous le dire mais l'histoire a un cense qui est claire, enfin je le pence. Si vous ne l'avez pas compris j'en suis désolé pour vous!


----------



## benR (19 Août 2001)

stp essaie de faire gaffe à l'orthographe...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les gens qui se plaignent de l'histoire ne se plaignent pas de ne pas l'avoir compris, mais de son manque de complexité (en gros)...


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2001)

c'est vrai qui faut bien faire attention a l'histoire


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*quoi pour toi il n'y a que blade runner comme bon film de SF et star wars alors ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je reste sur mes positions: rien à voir, ni dans la forme, ni dans le fond. Star wars est l'exemple type du cinéma hollywoodien de divertissement. Que ce soit du bon divertissement ou pas, c'est à chacun de le juger en fonction de ses gouts propres. Mais en ce qui me concerne, il n'y a aucunement photo.

Je n'ai pas dit que Blade Runner était le _seul_ bon film de SF: il occupe une place à part, c'est tout! Je dois avouer n'avoir pas vraiment trouvé depuis un film de ce genre qui _globalement_ soit aussi abouti. On pourrait parler des suites de alien, qui si elles sont techniquement parfaites n'apportent pas grand chose (impossible de faire mieux que le premier), ou de Total Recall, basé sur une histoire de K.Dick (encore!) et qui bacle complètement ce qui fait l'interêt de cet auteur (des histoires à tirroirs) laissant un gout amer de gachis lorsque le générique de fin commence. Idem pour Matrix. Beaucoup trop conventionnel tout ca, beaucoup trop formaté. On crie au génie? Il y en a marre de cette époque ou n'importe quelle pétasse ou joueur de foot est déclaré "star" et où le génie s'achète à coup de milions de dollars. Regardez les premiers films de Carax, de Jarmush (encore!), filmés en super 8 et pourtant fantastiques... Ou le premier Besson. A l'époque, il avait encore le feu sacré, le bougre. Depuis, ca dégénère bien: beaucoup d'argent, mais du vide (dans le cas de besson).

Il ne s'agit pas ici de dire que l'argent tue le génie (le système hollywoodien le fait tout seul, merci) mais de se demander pourquoi ce film, final fantasy, occupe 3 pages de forums.

Par la qualité de son scénar ? Par le jeu de ses acteurs ? Par ses dialogues profonds ? Par la qualité de son metteur en scène ?


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*


 mais de se demander pourquoi ce film, final fantasy, occupe 3 pages de forums.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est a force de faires postes a ralonge, je te rappel que lorsque lucas avait fais le premier starwars, aucun studio ne voulait le financé il n'y a que la fox que a donné un peu d'argent et encore. Lucas n'a pratiquement rien gagner en argent grace a film, toutes ça fortunes est du aux produits dérivé (je ne compte plus le nombre d'objet avec starwars marqué déçu). On peu concidéré qu'un film de SF est excellent lorque l'on continu a en parler des années aprés, c'est un phénomene. Cela ne se produits qu'avec le cinéma, regarde tous les déssins animées des années 80 aujourd'hui encore on en parle toujour (albator, lles chevalier du zodiaque tous une époque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) cela crée un phénoméne de "culte" il n'y a qu'a voir par exemple dans les magasins de jouets spécialiser, la preuve de nombreuses copie des chevaliers du zodiaque sont apparut réssament (et ce n'est qu'un exemple parmit tant d'autre). On verra donc dans 10 ans si on parle encore de final fantasy et on verra si cela a inffluensé le cinéma comme starwars en sont temp.


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

Personnellement, le film de SF que je préfère est "La Planéte Interdite"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





tu es naïf macinside si tu penses que ce qui est culte est bon, Hitler aussi était (et est toujours) l'objet d'un "culte", se faire exploser avec une bombe, c'est parfois l'objet d'un "culte"
j'éxagère? non, je ne pense pas. que la masse se rue comme un seul troupeau sur une idiotie ne m'étonnera jamais, tout ce qui est nouveau et qui flatte les jeunes peut devenir l'objet d'un culte

c'est loin d'être une attaque, il ya parfois des cultes intéressants   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[19 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]

[19 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## benR (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
j'éxagère? *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un peu quand même... ramener un bon vieil Hitler dans la discussion me semble limite.... on parle cinéma, alem !
Il faut raison garder.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Macinside n'a pas tort dans le sens ou SW reste un film mythique prou de nombreuses personnes. Indépendammant de sa qualité, il reste un évènement spécial dans l'histoire du cinéma. (enfin je pense...)

Quand à savoir pourquoi FF occupe 3 pages dans le forum...
Peut etre parce que certains veulent absolument voir des films ou il y aurait a la fois une bonne histoire et des belles images ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et que voir un film uniquement pour ses qualités techniques n'est pas assez roots....


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*

Un peu quand même... ramener un bon vieil Hitler dans la discussion me semble limite.... on parle cinéma, alem !
Il faut raison garder.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

un "bon vieil hitler"? benR reprends-toi!! 

je parlais juste de cultes, personnellement et malgré un bon souvenir de "Gueulederat" (ou goldorak) et encore parce que j'étais môme je ne le hisserais jamais au rang de culte, mes origines sûrement mais pas un truc aussi futile m'enfin ça fait vivre le commerce
les chevaliers du zodiaque passait à l'heure où je goûtais en sortant du collège, vous ne croyez pas que ce genre de truc est culte quand même, il abusait simplement d'un système bien connue par les producteurs de Santa Barbara


  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*Macinside n'a pas tort dans le sens ou SW reste un film mythique prou de nombreuses personnes. Indépendammant de sa qualité, il reste un évènement spécial dans l'histoire du cinéma. (enfin je pense...)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui, c'est un film qui a amélioré les trucages inventés par méliès, un point notable pour pas qu'on dise que je suis un vieux grincheux : l'invention métaphysique de la Force (en tant qu'animateur ensuite, je me suis aperçu que cela "marchait"  :rolleyes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*Quand à savoir pourquoi FF occupe 3 pages dans le forum...
Peut etre parce que certains veulent absolument voir des films ou il y aurait a la fois une bonne histoire et des belles images ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et que voir un film uniquement pour ses qualités techniques n'est pas assez roots....    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben voilà une belle conclusion avec laquelle je suis en accord!!






[19 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2001)

pour en revenir au dessins animés des années 80 ils était de qualité contrairement aux production actuel pokemon et  companie (beurk) qui ne servent qu'a faire de l'argent grace un gros coup marketing, dans les années 80 il y avait pas beaucoup de produits dériver (attention proportionnellement a maintenant) de plus tous ces séries avaient quelque chose de plus un scénario ! et oui machinmon et compagnie n'ont aucun scénario.


----------



## mike1 (20 Août 2001)

mais comme même le couts des esprits bleu et rouge...pffffff

Pour les couleurs, il fallait bien qu'on puisse faire la difference entre le mal et le bien, tu ne croix pas!?


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

la différence entre le bien et le mal???

c'est aussi niais que ça, ce film?

ben fait de pas accompagner, mon neveu, j'aurais fait chier tout le monde à ronfler


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2001)

aprés ça depend du cinéma ou tu vas, qualité de copie, qualité du son, qualité des siége  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





enfin un sujet ou l'on est serieux


----------



## Gwenhiver (20 Août 2001)

Je viens de vous lire, là Ce post, ça me fait un peu penser à celui sur la pub d'Apple pour l'iBook Une sorte de synthèse du n'importe quoi ambiant Du genre, Hollywood, c'est de la merde. Le fric, ça pue. Il y a des gens ici qui sont vraiment "tendance". Vous voulez que je vous dise ? A midi, j'étais chez MacDo, j'adore Star Wars et Gattaca, et les réalisateurs français qui parviennent à me faire déplacer dans une salle de cinéma sont tous hollywoodiens : Besson, Jeunet, Gans, Kassowitz.
Tiens vous savez, le Seigneur des Anneaux sort au cinéma à la fin de l'année Juste comme ça, vous en pensez quoi ? Je suppose que là vous allez me dire "ça trahira le Maître", ou "SdA, c'est de la merde"
Ah, et encore une question. A partir de combien d'entrées peut-on raisonnablement estimer qu'un film est perdu pour la Culture ?


----------



## benR (20 Août 2001)

Bon, ben voila, quoi...
Gwen vient de dire ce que j'essaie de vous raocnter depuis tout ce temps....

Merci à toi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Tiens vous savez, le Seigneur des Anneaux sort au cinéma à la fin de l'année Juste comme ça, vous en pensez quoi ? *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai vu une nouvelle (enfin je pense) BA avant FF, et ca a l'air de plus en plus énorme, ça !
vivement le 19 décembre


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2001)

pour lord of the ring (in english) je vais essayer d'aller le voir méme si je n'ai jamais lus les bouquin, mais on est en train de s'énervé sur le cinéma mais on a tous l'air d'oublier que je cinéma c'est fait pour divertir


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Je viens de vous lire, là Ce post, ça me fait un peu penser à celui sur la pub d'Apple pour l'iBook Une sorte de synthèse du n'importe quoi ambiant Du genre, Hollywood, c'est de la merde. Le fric, ça pue. Il y a des gens ici qui sont vraiment "tendance". Vous voulez que je vous dise ? A midi, j'étais chez MacDo, j'adore Star Wars et Gattaca, et les réalisateurs français qui parviennent à me faire déplacer dans une salle de cinéma sont tous hollywoodiens : Besson, Jeunet, Gans, Kassowitz.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Gwen, je crois que tu lis trop rapidement, je n'ai pas vu de critiques à propos d'Hollywood (Yama a cité des films ultra-hollywoodiens et je n'en ai pas fait de critiques si je ne me souviens) je n'ai rien contre mais aussi rien pour comprenne qui pourra

quand au n'importe quoi ambiant, ton post est un peu court pour que nous fasse la morale, je n'ai pas peur de parler cinéma avec toi alors ne fait pas un post généraliste qui est aussi n'importe quoi

tes réalisateurs sont effectivement hollywoodiens et je dis bien "tes" car personnellement je me fous complétement de leur existence (je réponds avec autant de mauvaise foi que toi tu noteras)

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Ah, et encore une question. A partir de combien d'entrées peut-on raisonnablement estimer qu'un film est perdu pour la Culture ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu nous fait le coup de "vous êtes élitiste", facile, trop facile, car nous avons répondu à celà!
et ce n'est surtout pas le cas
franchement je n'ai pas de problèmes avec le nombre d'entrée et je ne critique que les films que j'ai vu (un bon paquet tu peux m'en croire) mais je ne vais pas _que_ dans les grandes salles voir les mecs qui "font" le cinéma
et je ne fais pas partie d'un mouvement pseudo-intello (qui irait voir ce qu'encense Libé ou télérama ou les inrocks) rassure-toi

voilà, tu sais à nancy, il existe un festival de musique expérimentale, tu vas aussi aller leur dire qu'ils sont élitistes?
il serait sûrement les premiers à en rire et se dirait que c'est toi qui ne veut pas essayer de comprendre

rassure-toi, mon ton n'est dû qu'à ce que je défends ardemment les domaines dans lesquels je travaille

et en ce qui concerne le MacDo, c'est uniquement ton problème,
pour ma part j'ai la chance d'avoir le temps de manger et de bosser à la campagne et de me fournir chez les petits exploitants : la qualité est au rendez-vous

vis ta vie comme tu l'entends, Gwen

l'important est que tu la vives


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2001)

il y a des trés bon film historique donc culturel (quand c'est la réaliter qui est mise en scéne) qui on eu du succés exemple : "la liste de schindler"


----------



## benR (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
vis ta vie comme tu l'entends, Gwen
l'important est que tu la vives*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Clair !!!
et surtout, sois Open ! C'est ca le principal, gars

Sois vrai !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[19 août 2001 : message édité par benR]


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

je m'emballe et voilà

bon une chose, le cinéma n'est pas unifacette, il y a des multitudes de cinéma (africains, indien de bollywwod, indépendant amerloque, expérimental, mexicain, sud-américain, etc) et parce que nous n'avons pas tous la même culture, les mêmes codes, les mêmes cultes (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  macinside) et que nous sommes tous différents

donc pas de jugements à la va-vite, chaque cinéma qui existe a une raison d'exister, alors soit on l'ignore, soit on s'interroge sur lui, soit il nous est commun (dans le sens qu'il nous est déjà intégré)

bonne continuation

et allez voir le plus de films possibles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   'et variez les plaisirs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2001)

mais quand un film marque l'histoire du cinema, on y trouve de nombreuses référence, prenons starwars (oui encore) on ne compte méme plus le nombre référence ou "d'oeuf de paque" exemple dans "apacalypse now" (trés bon film) on y voit harrison ford (tien tien) avec écrit comme noms sur sont uniforme "G.Lucas" ! dans le premier indiana jones, dans le puits des ames il y a c3po et r2d2 est hierogriphe ! dans le deuxieme indiana le cabaret s'appelle le ObiWAN ! et dans E.T. eliot joue avec des personnages starwars, et dans l'épisode 1 de starwars dans la scéne du senat on voit  3 ET en sénateur. on peu dire que starwars a marquer pour longtemp l'histoire du cinéma, final fantasy ferat-il de méme ?

(pour les fans au mois de septembre, c'est moi starwars avec les 4 films dont une fois en vo (miam) plus une nuit starwars le 28  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Gwenhiver (20 Août 2001)

Pas de souci alèm Je voulais répondre à ton premier post, et puis le deuxième est arrivé. Et là, nous sommes exactement sur la même longueur d'onde. C'est ce que je voulais signifier par mon poste cours et lapidaire. Il existe un paquet de cinémas différents, et je crois que nous pouvons tous les respecter. En tout cas, je trouve que ce genre d'enflammes, que ce soit à propos du cinéma, de la musique, ou du Mac et du PC, n'ont guère d'intérêt.
En tout cas, si tu connais un peu Nancy, et pour te rassurer sur mon compte, sache que je fréquente souvent le Cameo, et que j'y apprécie beaucoup les films en VO ou les films à peu de copies. Bien plus que les blockbusters. N'empêche que quand je sors d'un Besson ou d'un Gans, j'ai du rêve plein les yeux, et ça me plaît. Je crois qu'on peux faire cohabiter tous les cinémas sans faire systématiquement dans le sectarisme.
Quant à la musique expérimentale, figure-toi que je suis webmaster d'un label nancéien _très_ expérimental D'ailleurs, je n'écoute pas les disques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais aucun rapport avec l'élitisme. Je n'apprécie pas, c'est tout. Mais ça ne m'empêche pas de travailler pour eux, et de respecter ce qu'ils font.
Allez, bons films à toi aussi

PS : benR, j'aime beaucoup ta récente intervention sur le forum le plus Open de MacG. Ça résume précisément ce que je pense de l'OpenSource


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*
Quant à la musique expérimentale, figure-toi que je suis webmaster d'un label nancéien très expérimental *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

lequel?
travaillerais-tu avec les foux furieux du ccam de vand'oeuvre? 
si c'est toi (et de toutes façons même si c'est pas toi), je t'offre une bière au prochain "musique action"


----------



## Gwenhiver (20 Août 2001)

Non non, pas ceux là Avec l'InPolySons de Rozières Ceci dit, pas de problème si tu veux qu'on se rencontre au prochain Musique Action  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Bon, tu n'auras pas de lien vers le site, parce que figure toi qu'il a disparu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Il va falloir que j'enquête)


----------



## benR (20 Août 2001)

J'aime quand les histoires se terminent bien, comme sur le bar MacG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et quand en plus c'est au comptoir que ca se passe, c'est l'idéal !!

On s'aime tous !!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(alem, j'ai perdu l'url du site ou tu choppes tous les smileys......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*benR, j'aime beaucoup ta récente intervention sur le forum le plus Open de MacG. Ça résume précisément ce que je pense de l'OpenSource  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tout l'honneur est pour moi ! C'est avec des gens comme toi que l'esprit Open continuera à vivre !!


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2001)

en parlant d'open source voila une sitation de steve balmer lee nouveau boss de kro : "SUS A L'INVASION DEMONIAQUE DE L'OPEN SOURCE!!!" quoi kro n'est pas le demon !


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
* je te rappel que lorsque lucas avait fais le premier starwars, aucun studio ne voulait le financé il n'y a que la fox que a donné un peu d'argent et encore.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Entendons nous bien: j'ai indiqué que c'était du cinéma de divertissement et que chacun l'appréciait en fonction de ses gouts!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cela ne doit pas être traduit par "c'est de la daube, point!". J'ai fait partie de ceux qui l'ont vu dès sa sortie au cinéma d'alesia, age oblige, et j'ai passé un excellent moment! Je répondais juste au post "pour toi y'a que Blade, et star wars?" et je ne crois pas que ces films soient comparables...

Les exemples notés ci-dessus sont intéressants. J'ai dernièrement discuté avec un pote qui me parlait de "l'interet du cinéma frenchy face au ciné US" et à qui je répondais que ce côté un peu élitiste me faisait chier car on ne peut pas dire que les films tels que "la liste de Schindler", "dead man", "pulp fiction" soient particulièrement débiles et dénués d'interêt.

Enfin, bon. Pour répondre à Gwen, comme d'hab, je crois que c'est le genre de débat qui serait tellement mieux de vive voix! ca éviterait les incompréhensions...


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*J'aime quand les histoires se terminent bien, comme sur le bar MacG   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et quand en plus c'est au comptoir que ca se passe, c'est l'idéal !!

On s'aime tous !!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(alem, j'ai perdu l'url du site ou tu choppes tous les smileys......   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben tiens, je t'en file deux d'adresses, non pas ici dans ton profil
moi je garde les autres : 






hé hé 


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2001)

de temps en temps, il y a des petits film sans prétension qui faut un véritable cartons


----------



## gribouille (20 Août 2001)

Je viens de me retaper toute la lecture de ce sujet... fort interressant...

encor plus interressant (pour moi ) sont les remarques de Yama... bien exprimées et très claires (ce que je ne sais point faire à mon grand désarrois ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )..
La critique est assez excellente ... et je suis à bien en accord... voilà...


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

mince, je viens de réussir à lire un post de Girbouille
dingue ça!

il a du enfin réussir à tuer le _Ri-Ti-Pouic_ qui dormait en lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




que de bonnes nouvelles sur ce sujet


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

il a du enfin réussir à tuer le Ri-Ti-Pouic qui dormait en lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'en ai une photo :





c'est moi qui a fait l'opération


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

c'est moi qui a fait l'opération    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

merci à toi, macinside
demain j'allumerais un cierge en pensant à toi, *Saint MacInside* !






hi hi hi ©      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[19 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2001)

alèm


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

et oui, moi aussi, mais pour ça il suffit de regarder mon pseudo et de parler portugais

hé hé      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[19 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## gribouille (20 Août 2001)




----------



## Yama (20 Août 2001)

Je previens tout ceux que je soule : je suis reparti pour un post à  ralonge ! j'ai tellement de chose a dire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et a repondre !

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Justement posté à l'origine par Amok:
*
Je n'ai pas dit que Blade Runner était le seul bon film de SF: il occupe une place à part, c'est tout! Je dois avouer n'avoir pas vraiment trouvé depuis un film de ce genre qui globalement soit aussi abouti
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est vrai : il reste qu'il y a quelque Manga qui ont beaucoup de force aussi : Lain, Ghost in the Shell sont très interressant. Gataca est pas mal aussi !
Concernant la suite des Alien j'aime bien le 3 : Glauque a mort avec un scenario un peu différent. J'aime bien celui réalisé par Fincher, je le trouve pas nul

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>point de vue de Amok:
*
Idem pour Matrix. Beaucoup trop conventionnel tout ca, beaucoup trop formaté.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors là oui, oui et re oui ! en plus même si je prend le film pour ce qu'il est.....de l'action : je trouve Keanu Reeves nul il est pas ouple et les geste de Kungfu sont nazes : j'en ai fait du Kung Fu perso et c'est pas ça : vaut pas un Jet Lee ou un Samo Sung. Eh oui j'aime bien le cinéma de Hong Kong : il y a en des supers : bon le tri est encore pire qu'avec Holiwood mais il y a des p'tit chefs d'uvres si on cherche.

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>MERCI Amok:
*
Regardez les premiers films de Carax, de Jarmush (encore!), filmés en super 8 et pourtant fantastiques... Ou le premier Besson. A l'époque, il avait encore le feu sacré, le bougre. Depuis, ca dégénère bien: beaucoup d'argent, mais du vide (dans le cas de besson).
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Remarque PERTINANTE de Amok:
*
pourquoi ce film, final fantasy, occupe 3 pages de forums.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Désolé j'occupe de la place !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Posté par Alem qui remonte qui remonte

oui, c'est un film qui a amélioré les trucages inventés par méliès, un point notable pour pas qu'on dise que je suis un vieux grincheux : l'invention métaphysique de la Force  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Faux c'est 2001 l'Odyssée de l'espace de Kubric qui a reinventé tout les trucage de l'époque. Et qui après Melies constitue le plus grand changement dans la manière de représenter l'espace et la SF.
StarTrek et Mr Spok avaient déjà balisé la route mais c'est Kubric, le génialissime Kubric qui a réelement tout changé.

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Posté par MacInside

*dessins animés des années 80 ils était de qualité contrairement aux production actuel pokemon et companie (beurk) qui ne servent qu'a faire de l'argent grace un gros coup marketing, dans les années 80*
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


C'est pas tout a fait vrai.
En fait aujourd'hui les Japonnais font des compromis pour l'export.
Les dessins animés sont plus Plat : Pokémon c'est pas géant mais c'est pas terrifiant : niais oui mais sans idéologie génante.

A notre époque c'était plus contrasté : Les cités d'or, Dragon Ball (pas DBall Z), Dr Slump, était vraiment bien : mais on avait le pire aussi : avez vous revu des Kens, Musclors, Bisounours et Candy : c'est terrifiant : j'vous jure

Pour resituer l'hsitoire de l'anim Japonnaise :
Il faut savoir que les Goldorak et autre Albator : n'était pas destiné a l'export : les japonnais ne comprenaient pas pourquoi les occidentaux achetaient ça : ET il y a eu des Animes refusés à la vente par les Jap.
Et il y a plein de codes qui nous échappe surtout dans Goldorak ! mais alors plein !
Je suis bien au courant de ça : car une des dessinatrices de mon assocition traduit du Manga chez Glénat et connaitt TB le Japon et la culture Manga : qui est très riche entre nous !.

Pokémon n'a jamais voulu être aut' chose que du fric : ça a même fait l'objet d'une déclaration du président de Nintendo non démago : "nous voulons faire du fric avec un truc Sympa".
Perso les Pokémon ne me gêne pas. ça va p'tre vous semblez bizarre dans ma bouche mais j'en ai regardé et c'est gentil mais c'est ni plus ni moins.
Il y a vait plus a admirer et a critiquer à l'époque de Recrée A2 et Club Dor...

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> dit par Mikey Mouse
Pour les couleurs, il fallait bien qu'on puisse faire la difference entre le mal et le bien, tu ne croix pas!? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ahhhhh! c'tait ça le film : le bien et le mal : ah bon !!!!! j'ai rien compris alors.

Merde : ce soir je retourne voir Final Foutaisy : j'ai surement rien compris !

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> posté par Gwen
Je viens de vous lire, là Ce post, ça me fait un peu penser à celui sur la pub d'Apple pour l'iBook Une sorte de synthèse du n'importe quoi ambiant
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu sais je dis ce que je penses : je repête pas ce que dit l'intelligencia gauche Caviar style télérama.
et c'est pas du n'imorte quoi ambiant
je devellope pas assez si tu penses ça.
Je peux comme même pas écrire un livre a chaque fois
c'eest un peu facile ça et très méprisant envers nous.

Tu penses quoi toi ......rien... pas c'est pire alors !
  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> posté par Gwen
A midi, j'étais chez MacDo, j'adore Star Wars et Gattaca, et les réalisateurs français qui parviennent à me faire déplacer dans une salle de cinéma sont tous hollywoodiens : Besson, Jeunet, Gans, Kassowitz.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est dommage : il y a tellement d'autres trucs

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> posté par Gwen
Tiens vous savez, le Seigneur des Anneaux sort au cinéma à la fin de l'année Juste comme ça, vous en pensez quoi ? Je suppose que là vous allez me dire "ça trahira le Maître", ou "SdA, c'est de la merde"
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le seigneur des Anneaux , c'est surrement pas de la merde : je l'ai lu 3 fois et je le relis en ce moment en VO avec un dicco à la main !

Quand au Film : bien sur qu'il va trahir le livre : l'adaptation c'est à la mode et ça me fait chier : c'est très dur comme exercice.
La dernière adaptation bien que j'ai vu est Requiem for a dream adapté du roman de Selby.
Pkoi : parce que Daren arronowsky a su exploité les potentiels du cinémas.

Le seigneur des Anneaux : je crains qu'il cherche a ne rendre que le spectaculaire.
c'est illustratif comme démarche et souvent c'est vain même si économiquement c'est pas vain ! justement.
  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> posté par Gwen
Ah, et encore une question. A partir de combien d'entrées peut-on raisonnablement estimer qu'un film est perdu pour la Culture 
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Eh bien tu vois Gwen tu repond complaitement à ma remarque.
Malheuresement si tu poses cette question c'est bien que les gens comme moi sont toujours taxé d'ellitiste.

Tu vois Gwen la vrai question c'est pas celle là :
C'est : Est ce qu'un film qui fait X milion d'entrée n'est pas forcement un film populiste ?.
ou pourquoi un Film fait X milion d'entrée
Je vais te repondre Gwen :
QUand je suis allez voir Requiem for a Dream j'en suis sorti : épaté ! pourtant j'ai vu que bcp de gens ne partageaient pas mon avis. en disant que le film est puant, estetisant , malsein !.
Je me suis rendu compte que la cause principale en était l'éducation. A t'on tous les armes pour comprendre la sensibilité d'un auteur.
Non ! ni moi ni les autres.
Je ne peux pas être receptif a tout les films.
Je vais prendre un exemple : moi perso je n'aime pas Woody Allen : pourtant je sais que c'est qqun qui a inventé bcp de codes dans le cinéma et qui est un inovateur : j'y suis perso complaitement insensible !.
Son humour me laisse froid, de marbre

Et j'affirme qu'aucun film ne peut -si il est fait de matière véritable : issue d'une reflexion et d'un regard sur la société, les hommes ou autre- faire des millions d'entrées comme Jurassic Park 3.

C'est impossible car de part nos culture et notre éducation ont NE peut PAS être ouvert a tout.
9aa demande un travail et de se cultiver est le seul moyen d'ouvrir ce genre de porte.
Quand je dis se cultiver n'allez pas carricaturer SVP ! : je dis pas lire l'integrale de Nietche.
La culture c'est tout et n'imorte quoi ! c'est pas le programme d'Arte et encore moins celui de Telerama

Et pourquoi ça ! Parce que l'on est dans le populaire : oui mais qui touche l'âme humaine.
Les uvres universelles : il y en a pas bcp et se sont les contes et les textes religieux qui les couvrent tous.
A notre époque, dans notre contexte c'est presque impossible de voir surgir une VÉRITABLE histoire universelle.
La bible est a des milliards en nombre d'entrée que SttarWars.
Une hsitoire universelle : oui elle ont toutes été écrites.

Après c'est que du rechauffé.
Maintenant il y a une question actuelle : c'est est ce que le rechauffé peut être une forme de création.

J'aurais tendance a dire oui mais a c'est decidemment très dur : et c'est pas StarWars ou Final Fantaisie qui y parvient !
Autant en emporte le vent : est peut être un cas dans le genre.

Les films comme Final Truc, Jurassic 3 sont des Film populistes qui sont des patchworks de bribes de sensibilités caricaturales.
Et comme ça reste au raz des paquerettes tout le monde saisie le peu qu'il y a a saisir : et donc ça marche.
bin non ! ce n'est pas admissible.

Désolé Gwen mais ton post me fait peur car il veut un peu dire : "ne disons rien, a chacun ses gouts".
Non ! il y a un moment ou on peut juger : il y a des arguments, il y a des manières de Juger la qualité d'un film. 
après tu peux dire : ça ne m'interesse pas comme moi avec Woody Allen. et puis desfois tu peux dire c'est très mauvais et c'est même discutable : je veux dire "l'existantce du film est discutable" n'en déplaise a tout ceux qui ont bossé sur la technique : ça fait pas un film désolé.

C'est le même débat qu'au début du sciècle à l'époque où la peinture était notre cinéma.
Les pompiers qui ne cherchait de justification dans l'art que part un rendu le plus réaliste possible.
Eh bin c'était pas eux les créateurs et c'est pas eux que l'histoire a retenu comme des pilliers de leur époque : c'est Malevitch, Picasso, Monet....etc
Final Fantaisie de du cinéma pompier !


Si tu prends pas parti quelque part il sagit d'un abandon. Et croire que c'est complaitement inutile ce genre de discussion est aussi naïf que de militer bêtement en faveur de qqch, que d'affirmer par la force ton oppinion.
Dans l'un et l'autre cas il manque la nuance.
On est dans une société de phrase choc (la pub, la politique) : c'est celui qui tire le premier qui touche : ce retour au moyen age me fait peur mais je ne suis pas passéïste du tout. On a des armes : internet en est une, une terrible.
C'est pas du n'importe quoi ça regarde aautour de toi : la pub tout fonctionne sur le principe de la phrase choc !
Même l'informatique : 200 Gghz - point d'exclamation !
La nuance est importante et ce genre de débat n'est pas l'apanache de philosophe qui discute entre eux.

Non désolé c'est une armequi appartient a tous !
Je cherche pas a changer le monde mais j'y participe.
Et le premier qui me dit que c'est une phrase choc a gagné : c'en est une !

Si tu crois que je suis de mauvaise fois tu te trompes : ce que je dis je le pense et je suis pret à le develloper : chaque personne que je convains ou qui me convaint est une victoire sur l'acceptation sans reflexion de notre monde qui veut penser a notre place !

là aussi si tu trouves que c'est du n'importe quoi ..... je devellope ! ce sera oong toutefois

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Macinside
que je cinéma c'est fait pour divertir <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

voila autre chose qui m'ennerve.

Je dis pas que le cinéma c'est pas ça aussi : mais est ce sa première essence : j'espère que non !
Aujourd'hui la crise que vit l'art moderne (eh Gwen j'ai pas lu ça dans beaux arts magazine : d'aillieur c'est de la merde ce canard) c'est la confusion qui règne entre art et divertissement.

cela provoque que : tout ce qui demende un effort : pour comprendre est taxé de chiant et d'elitiste.

Lara Fabian qui se dit Artiste est un vrai problème.

L'art c'est unee forme de pensée qui fonctionne autrement que par les mots.

Lara Fabian n'est pas une artiste : elle surf sur des conventions.

Que vous trouviez ça plaisant comme Final Fantasy c'est votre droit mais n'appelez plus ça du cinéma.

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
l serait sûrement les premiers à en rire et se dirait que c'est toi qui ne veut pas essayer de comprendre  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça c'est archi vrai : moi je peux en temoigner dans la BD.

Faut pas croire que les inovateur sont des chiants comme Godard (même si son uvre est tres forte).

Souvant la créativité est très foutage de Gueule.
Comme même le mouvement litéraire le plus fort au XXe sciècle c'est l'Oulipo et c'est franchement marrant et second degrée.
La disparition de Perec (le livre sans la lettre "e", les exercices de Style de Quenau ou encore la vie mode d'emploi c'est super facile a lire et super marrant non de dieu.) et ça c'est de l'art : et c'est pas chiant du tout.

Et puis pour te contredire encore une fois Gwen : l'un des réalisateurs qui m'a le plus marqué est un gars qui a fait des miliards d'entrée : c'est Hitchcok ! qui a , je conseille a tous ! une superbe exposition au centre George Pompidou !
C'est un vrai revolutionnaire lui malgré son embonpoint de bourgeois coincé

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> 
ls que "la liste de Schindler", "dead man", "pulp fiction" soient particulièrement débiles et dénués d'interêt. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour moi la liste de Schindler est tres problématique. Le discour qui dit que ça a le mérite de faire connaître la seconde guerre aceux qui s'interesse pas à l'histoire est un raisonnement un peu simplet. Mais bon si je me lance là dessus, vu que j'ai écris une petite thèse dessus on a pas fini.

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> mmmh Gribouille je t'adore
Je viens de me retaper toute la lecture de ce sujet... fort interressant...

encor plus interressant (pour moi ) sont les remarques de Yama... bien exprimées et très claires (ce que je ne sais point faire à mon grand désarrois ..  )..
La critique est assez excellente ... et je suis à bien en accord... voilà... 

 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu me réchauffe le cur....merci ! ça fait du bien a mon égo très endommagé ces temps ci.

....merci

PS : si je fesais moins de fautes de frappes et d'ortho ET de grammaire....ah la se serait bien

[19 août 2001 : message édité par Yama]


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

Yama, mon ami
je pense que de toutes façons, ici, nous sommes hors propos
nous savons tous les deux que Final fantasy n'est pas du cinéma, où est le cinéma là-dedans
(montrez-le moi à part le fait que cela soit projeté sur grand écran )

je comprends ta force de caractère et l'ai déjà maintes fois éprouvée mais ce que tu dis : _nous avons à le faire!_

toi qui travaille dans la BD, tu sais de quoi je veux parler, Gwen aussi qui travaille avec des gens sûrement exigeants


_mettons nous au travail! _

et gardons idées fortes pour les débats avec nos pairs (ne me parlez jamais photo, c'est un conseil d'ami  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et pour notre travail


----------



## benR (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*et gardons idées fortes pour les débats avec nos pairs  et pour notre travail   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Devons nous comprendre que nous ne sommes pas dignes de participer à ce débat ?

Je m'interroge, là... je pensais que l'élitisme n'avait pas sa place ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eduquez nous !


----------



## benR (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*Le seigneur des Anneaux , c'est surrement pas de la merde : je l'ai lu 3 fois et je le relis en ce moment en VO avec un dicco à la main !.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

TIens, moi pareil... Après avoir lu les 4 Harry Potter, je me suis fait TLOTR.. mais sans le dico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*La disparition de Perec ça c'est de l'art : et c'est pas chiant du tout.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un livr emagnifique !! Mais un pur exercice de style (comm eceux de Queneau).. de l'art, je ne sais pas. Mais un indéniable travail technique, encore une fois.


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*Et j'affirme qu'aucun film ne peut -si il est fait de matière véritable : issue d'une reflexion et d'un regard sur la société- faire des million d'entrées comme Jurassic Park 3.
Parce que l'on est dans le populaire : oui mais qui touche l'âme humaine*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

... je tente le coup.. 
Et Amélie ? Et Le gout des autres ?
Harry, un ami qui vous veut du bien ? 
peut etre suis-je naif de croire que ces films ont été faits avec une réflexion et un regard sur la société...


Mais ej ne vois pas pourquoi refuser a FF d'être appelé du cinéma... vous vous posez quand même beaucoup de questions, non ?
On sait a peu pres ce qu'on va trouver en allant voir FF, et c'est deja bien !

Enfin.... j'ai l'impression de dire toujours la meme chose, moi...


----------



## Yama (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*

... je tente le coup.. 
Et Amélie ? Et Le gout des autres ?
Harry, un ami qui vous veut du bien ? 
peut etre suis-je naif de croire que ces films ont été faits avec une réflexion et un regard sur la société...
.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Amelir : non  ! universel non ! mais populaire de QUALITÉ : oui sans problème.

Harry non plus même si c'était un tres bon film.

et si il sont fait a partir d'un regard attentif`.

Un regard sur la timidité pour Amélie : oui c'est sur sans problème mais c'est pas universel pour autant !

universel c'est plus que ça BenR.
Tu vois le chaperon rouge a son équivalent dans chaque culture. Il sagit d'une métaphore sur la perte de la Virginité : c'est universel : UNIVERSEL.

La chanson comme d'habitude de Cloclo est Universel pour les occidentaux ! et les citadins.....

Le mtyhe de la création du monde, endehors dufait que t'y croit, t'y croit pas est universel.
rien avoir avec ce  que tu me cites.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*
On sait a peu pres ce qu'on va trouver en allant voir FF, et c'est deja bien !

Enfin.... j'ai l'impression de dire toujours la meme chose, moi...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah tu sais desfois j'ai été surpris : quand j'ai commencé a decouvrir l'anim japonnaise je peux te dire que je suis resté sur le Cul apres des ghost in the Shell, Totorro, Akira !

Final Fantasy : aurait pu être un truc au moins un peu mieux.

L'autre qui parlait de Star Wars là : bahj Star Wars même si la menace phantome était nulk les autres sont comme même plaisant a voir : je renis pas ça mais j'y trouve pas mon compte ! c'est tout

FF m'a carrement enervé tout au long du film ! enervé !

ça aurait pu être banal mais ça a été en fait tres lourd et idéologiquement horrible.

L'idéologie de Star Wars me gêne pas.

Je vais en choquer certain : mais pokémon et StarWars me touche de la même manière : c'est marrant et bebette ! mais pas problematique.

Bon ok ! ch'uis méchant avec Star Wars : c'est vrai que les épisodes 4 et 5 sont bein

j'exagère un peu comme même !


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*

Devons nous comprendre que nous ne sommes pas dignes de participer à ce débat ?

Je m'interroge, là... je pensais que l'élitisme n'avait pas sa place ici   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eduquez nous !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu as raison, mon post était mal tourné
ce que je veux dire, c'est que si je te parle de sculptures et de peinture, tu vas sûrement finir par me dire que je suis élitiste, que mon vocabulaire est un vrai charabia et c'est pourquoi on est sur macgé et non sur "marbregénération"

ce n'était pas de l'élitisme mais je ne suis pas sûr,après tant d'interventions (à rebours je te l'accorde) que sur Macgé le débat soit utile

il suffit d'être de toutes façons un bon prêcheur ou d'avoir des traits d'esprit pour emporter toute cause dans un débat, si tu veux je peux continuer en privat pour éviter d'allonger le débat, qu'est-ce que cela changerait

je vais te parler de mes conceptions du travelling, du montage et autres alors que le sujet est Final Fantasy 

vachement intéressant

non, je pense seulement que le débat n'a pas sa place, ici
nous parlons dans le vide, sur des petits fils de cuivre pour certains

je parle de musiques avec les jazzmen ou autres que je photographie mais moi je parle d'un son que j'entends, eux parlent de la manière dont ils produisent leur son (alors même si je suis musicien, je ne vois pas comment ils le sortent, puisque ce sont eux qui le sortent)

non pour parler de ça, il faut faire comme dans une discussion (et de mon côté, je pense que Socrate n'était que le plus fin et le plus persuasif maisla persuasion et la finesse d'esprit ne sont pas forcément l'apanache du plus intelligent)

et je vous trouve largement digne de participer à ce débat 
_(même Gribouille)_





et puis quel rapport entre Joao César Monteiro et Steven Spielberg? l'un et l'autre utilise une caméra, à part cela, je ne vois pas
un peu comme moi et les gens qui font de la politique : eux et moi ne vivons pas dans le même monde


----------



## benR (20 Août 2001)

oui yama, sauf que tu ne reponds pas du tout sur ce que tu disais (et que j'ai souleve). Tu disais qu'on film fait avec uen réflexion sur la société ne pouvait pas faire des millions d'entrée...
Franchement, pourquoi as-tu besoin d'embrayer sur l'universalité et le mythe de la création du monde ??


ok, Yama, bien reçu... mais j'ai quelques restes de mes cours d'histoire de l'art, tu sais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



au plaisir de continuer ca autour d'un verre, alors !


----------



## Gwenhiver (20 Août 2001)

Bon ben conclusion
Maintenant qu'on est en page 4, je crois que je vais aller voir Final Fantasy, cette semaine Ben oui Que je sache au moins de quoi on parle


----------



## Yama (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*ok yama sur  ton topo sur les quotas... mais je ne comprends pas cette manie de s'enerver pour ca, sans arret...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Contrairement a ce que tu peue ne suis pas enervé....plutôt blasé.
Et moi ça m'ennerve : mais c'est p'tre aussi que je suis un peu dans la vidéo et la BD et que en tant que créateur je me met en opposition face a ce qui manque de créativité.

Mais je dois dire que je suis pas d'accord avec toi. Si de tel film était plus sanctionnés par le public, si il était moins complaisant dans les niaiseries qui passe en permanence on aurait des trucs mieux.


  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*
Ce coté prise de tête m'agace un peu, pour êtr ehonnete.. parce qu'à ce rythme là, tu ne dois pas aimer beaucoup de films !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu te trompe : j'aime beaucoup de film mais faut pas croire que la majorité des films c'est Holiwood. C'est ceux qui passe le plus a Nul part Aillieur. mais c'est pas  la majorité.

Je suis plus tourné vers les indépendnats c'est tout.
Regarde les films cité par Alem : il y en a des exelant dans tout ça
  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*
Je ne comprends pas non plus ton truc sur le populisme...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai dit populisme et non populaire ! nuance. Le populisme c'est faire qqch avec comme arrière pensée de faire mousser les points sensibles de la culture populaire.
J'ai rien contre un Indiana Jones qui est populaire et grand public.
J'ai beaucoup de violence envers des films populistes qui joue de code populaire sans la qualité : c'est lefric avaant tout ET comme finalité. c'est Dsney quoi !
Pour parler  de Indiana puisque j'ai pris l'exemple : il y a une ames au film.  on sent que c'est du commercial mais il se foute pas de la gueule des gens.
Jurassic truc 3 c'est populiste a mort.
Final Fantasy....ok c'est entre les deux : mais comme même le couts des esprits bleu et rouge...pffffff

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*
me demande si certains ici ne jouent pas l'élitisme
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu touches le point sensible : en se mettant en opposition avec  les trucs comme Final Fantasy on se fait toujours Taxer de ça : elitiste.

Pourtant je t'affirme que ce que je regarde n'est pas élitiste : j'aime bien l'art contenporain....pas tout ! eh bah je te jure que les trucs de masturbation intellectuelle me font chier a mort.

je prefère nettement quand je sens de l'energie dans une uvre d'art une force plaisante : desfois esthétisante.
J'avais à l'époque trouvé Seven interressant dans ce sens là justement.

Le problème est que cette opposition film prise de tête et film grand public est une fausse limite stupide et du au fric.

Un film qui passe sa bande annonce avec un type à la voix grave pour dire que des espions sont menacés et que James Bond arrive est "cool".
Pourtant l'idéologie de ses film est souvent un peu Facho, proo militaire, pro justice droite. mettant en avant des heros artificiel plus proche de l'Arien que d'aut chose.

Mais opn y est tellement habitué que ça passe c'est devenu un livmotif. qqch d'annodin.

bin moi je proteste ! désolé !

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mike1:
*Salut à tous, je m'apperçois tous au long de ma lecture que les différnts intervenent se plaigne de l'histoire, je suis désoler de vous le dire mais l'histoire a un cense qui est claire, enfin je le pence. Si vous ne l'avez pas compris j'en suis désolé pour vous!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais si on a compris le sens de l'histoire : c'est tellement simplet que ma p'tite cousine a compris.
franchement les extraterrestre en guerre qui souffrent et qui detruisent leur monde. Alors c'est des spectre sur Terre...pfff ! c'est nul


----------



## Yama (20 Août 2001)




----------



## Yama (20 Août 2001)

désolé BenR j'ai mal lu ta question et puis j'étais naze hier soir.

Oui oui tu as raison : ces succès sont plutôt bien : n'empêche ça bah pas les Titanic et Jurrassic park dans le monde.

Excuse moi

QUand je dis que ça peut pas faire autant d'entré que Jurassic3 je parlais par comparaison : les "millions" n'ont rien a voir


je me suis mal exprimé.

Et puis il y a aussi des contres exemple heureusement.

Amélie en est un : c'est vrai.
J'ai pas trouvé Amélie extraordinaire perso mais c'est vrai qu'il y avait qqch de TB quand même.


Heureusement la population est comme même parfois intelligeante dans sa masse !
ça arrive.....parfois !
Allez je vais encore me faire taxer d'élitisme.

Pour repondre a Alem : je bossse en ce moment même : eh eh ! n°3 de ma revue biannuelle.


----------



## Gwenhiver (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*Heureusement la population est comme même parfois intelligeante dans sa masse !
ça arrive.....parfois !
Allez je vais encore me faire taxer d'élitisme.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais non, mais non D'optimiste, de naïf Mais pas d'élitiste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[20 août 2001 : message édité par Gwenhiver]


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2001)

Yama tu dit que le cinema ce n'est pas fait pour divertir, mais tu oublie que le premiers film de l'histoire qui avait été réaliser par les frère Lumières était larroseur arrosé, donc un film comique. 

Pour Amélie, c'estambigu, pour moi genet la réaliser dans un esprit d'enfant avec une recherche d'émotion, c'est l'un des rare réalisateur au monde qui peuvent  réaliser avec prouesse tout genre de film : Amélie et Alien 4 ne sont tous de méme pas le méme genre de film. 
Par exemple Spielberg est capable des réaliser des films daction comme la trilogie Indiana Jones, des films émouvants pour la liste de Schindler, du fantastique comme Jurassic Park, ou a la croisé des chemins de ces deux genre comme ET (qui na pas eu la larme a lil devant ce film) ou bien encore de la comédie avec le génial 1942. 

Un autre grand réalisateur est Annaud, Le Nom de la rose est quand même un excellent film avec un Sean Connery dans lun de ses plus grand rôle (avec A la poursuite doctobre rouge) ,et il est capable aussi démouvoir le publique avec Lours et le superbe drame Stalingrad. Ridley Scott est aussi un réalisateur que jadore avec pour moi meilleur film dans lequel on retrouve un Harrison ford faible en opposition au Yan Solo de Starwars (pour ce qui ne le savent pas a lorigine il ne nétait que menuisier sur le tournage) mais Apple doit beaucoup a Ridley Scoot (je sais je mécarte beaucoup la) avec le spot de pub 1984, cest films sont grandiose comme Alien 1 (le meilleur des 4) ou plus récent hanibal (jen connais qui en cauchemarde encore) et peuplum Gladiator (le seul du genre que jaime). 

Parfois je découvrent aussi des petits films sympathique comme Le Tambour (co palme dor a canne avec apocalypse now) et je vais méme jusqu'à regardé Arte (je suis sérieux) qui passe de temps a autre de petit GÉNIALISME ou qui diffuse des films rarement voir jamais diffuser a la télé comme Dune il ny a pas longtemps.

 Mais cest vari qu il est rare de voir de grand réalisation au cinéma il y en a une ou deux par an aujourdhui comme Amélie cette année. Pour en revenir a Lord of the ring cest rare de voir de adaptation fidéle a un livre au cinéma (pour LOTR je prend peu etre un risque) pour voir une vrai bonne adaptation il faut que ce soit lécrivain du livre qui soit derrière la caméra chose que peu de rélisateur sont capable (Lucas pour le premier Starwars et Spielberg pour plusieurs film dont lun de ces chef-duvre Rencontre du 3 types)

[20 août 2001 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## alèm (21 Août 2001)

juste en passant, je trouve Alien, 2000 fois plus intéressant *à mon goût* que Amélie...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je n'ai jamais regardé Arte depuis que _Snark_ a disparu...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comme quoi!

(macinside, je sais pas si c'est moi et toute une journée devant l'écran mais des paragraphes ou des respirations m'auraient permis de le lire parce que là j'en ai eu  mal aux yeux!


----------



## Yama (21 Août 2001)

Aïe aïe aïe !

Bon bah ch'uis reparti.

Je vais finalement croire a l'elitisme : pfffff !


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Yama tu dit que le cinema ce n'est pas fait pour divertir, mais tu oublie que le premiers film de l'histoire qui avait été réaliser par les frère Lumières était larroseur arrosé, donc un film comique. 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Comme tout art né en premier par la technique ; et non l'expression.
Mais la première essence d'un art (et le cinéma n'y échappe pas) est sa quête commune avec la science : le desir d'immortalité.
Ce désir peut s'exprimer de plsieur manière.
La voie commune des grecs à chez nous c'est le desir de recreer la vie.
La statue chez les gracs (mythe de Pygmalion)
La peinture à la rennaissance
Les automates du XVIIIe
Le cinéma au XXe
La génétique les dernier 50 ans.

C'est le même désir inconscient.

et ça avant la distraction.

La question posé par les frères lumières et ces précédants : c'est comment reproduire la réalité.

Heuresement aujourd'hui la représentation du réel n'est plus la priorité numéro 1 en art et dans tout les domaines..
Merci les Impressionnistes


C'est pourquoi soit disant passant, Final Truc est complaitement vain pour moi.

Et quand bien même le réel serait parfaitement représenté : que la question pourquoi ? resterait toujours intacte.


Ceci pour preparer ma reponse : non le cinéma ne tire pas son essence de la distraction : c'est la distraction qui a été son premier moyen de diffusion.

TRES GROSSE NUANCE  

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Pour Amélie, c'estambigu, pour moi genet la réaliser dans un esprit d'enfant avec une recherche d'émotion, c'est l'un des rare réalisateur au monde qui peuvent  réaliser avec prouesse tout genre de film : Amélie et Alien 4 ne sont tous de méme pas le méme genre de film. 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Oh la là !
belle confusion entre demarche et sujet.
Désolé Alien 4 en dehors de leur sujet est très peu different de Amelie Poulain.

SI tu veux un crontaste (mon argument est un peu niais mais efficace) tu met Le Décalogue à coté.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*
Par exemple Spielberg est capable des réaliser des films daction comme la trilogie Indiana Jones, des films émouvants pour la liste de Schindler, du fantastique comme Jurassic Park, ou a la croisé des chemins de ces deux genre comme ET (qui na pas eu la larme a lil devant ce film) ou bien encore de la comédie avec le génial 1942. 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Voila un classement, désolé pour la remarque désobligeante, mais c'est un classement "télé7jour"
Autrement dit un classement à la con.

Les genres de Spielberg sont en aucunement différent d'un film à l'autre : c'est du larmoyant superficiel et de l'humour simplet.
Avec brio je le reconbnais pour certain indiana Jones

Non là j'attaque de manière un peu rapide : mais tu sais MAcInsinde le traitement des films de Spielberg est très typé et très stéréotypé.

Regarde Shoa, et après revient me dire se que tu penses de La liste de Schindler.
C'est très mauvais La liste de Schindler et le pire c'est que ça se voit pas.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*
Un autre grand réalisateur est Annaud
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mouais c'est notre SSpielberg Français.
C'est vrai que le Nom de la ROse a un charme.
Ca reste souvent Kitch comme même

Quant à Ridley Scot : il était meillieur avant.

Alien 1 est très bien, Blade aussi. Gladiator c'est que du spectacle....dommage

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*
Parfois je découvrent aussi des petits films sympathique comme Le Tambour (co palme dor a canne avec apocalypse now) et je vais méme jusqu'à regardé Arte (je suis sérieux) qui passe de temps a autre de petit GÉNIALISME ou qui diffuse des films rarement voir jamais diffuser a la télé comme Dune il ny a pas longtemps.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouaaah ça t'arrive de regarder Arte : incroyable.
Parce que tu trouve que TF1, TF2, TF3 et TF6 c'est regardable.

Moi je regarde plus la télé : marre de la Pub, Marre du Journal TV démago et nivellateur, Marre des documentaires Superficiels, Marre des emmisions de petit soin où tourne les même Stars qui s'occupe que de leur cul, marre de tout ça.

Vous me trouvez chiant : vous avez raison, je suis ecuré par ce que je lis et vois tout les jours.
ça me rend malade : ça m'isole parce que tout le monde dit que j'exagère pourtant quand j'ouvre le monde Dipplomatique je vois que je suis toujours en dessous de la réalité.

La seule chose pour la quelle je garde mon regard d'enfant sont les filles : je dis pas du tout ça par sexisme : c'est touyt le contraire je suis plutôt du genre a manquer de confiance. c'est la seule chose qui me fasse revée sans reflechir

Voila

et puis je dessine, j'écrit, je fais des maths comme ça par plaisir : Ramanudjan ça dit rien pour la plupart d'entre vous : c'est un homme pour qui  la matière et la métaphysique était si lié qu'il ne fesait plus de différence. la logique belle et belle mysterieuse logique.
c'était un des plus grand mathématicien qui est jamais existé avec Leibnitz et Euler.
Voir ces calculs sur les nombre entiers et nottement Pi

Quand on touche a cette richesse créative entre le regard scientifique de l'enfant curieux et celui qu'offre un trait d'encre de chine sur le papier : croyez moi le superficiel on peu plus le voir .....du tout


Quant aux seigneur des anneaux et autres adaptation du genre , au risque de me faire taxé d'élitiste, apres tout je le suis p'tre ! et bah merde : désolé mais plus une adaptation est fidèle et plus elle est pourrie !

Car quand on change de support de base il faut automatiquement trouvé d'autre signifiant et d'auteremoyen de m'expliquer une histoire ! MERDE !

C'est pour ça que Requiem for a dream est une des rare adaptation reussi parce que l'image a  su ce faire une place a égalité avec le texte : parce qu'il sagit d'une fusion entre un support et un autre ici le cinéma, parce l'auteur a mis du sien dans chaque image, chaque choix de plan pour donner un sens là où les mots ne comptaient plus puisque l'image dit tout !

L'image !

Merde l'image quoi !

Les SdA en film c'est de l'illustration de texte ! c'est pas plus du cinéma !
voila !


et merde !


----------



## archeos (21 Août 2001)

A quoi sert un film très réusssi et construit, propice à élever l'âme (ce qui est la fonction et l'utilité de l'art) s'i ne touche que peu de personnes ? personnes qui en outre passent trop de temps à se prendre la tête sur le pourquoi du comment de chaque plan du film, pour avoir celui de se laisser émouvoir.

C'est Yama je crois qui a dit que Amélie
 n'abordait qu'un sujet à la portée limitée, la timidité. Mais si Amélie porte autant, c'est qu'il n'est fait que d'amour : d'amour simple, entre les gens d'un quartier, ce qui disparait mais que j'ai la chance de connaitre chez moi, amours occasionnelles,  amour pour la vie. 
Ne vous laissez pas prendre par les effets spéciaux : il y a beaucoup plus que ça dans ce film.

Le public peut aimer des uvres bien construites : voyez Molière, ou Sergio Leone (hé hé : ce rapprochement aurait suscité des remous à une époque où Molière était vraiment le classique). Le second a frappé car il montrait les cow-boys comme des aventuriers n'ayant pas d'idéal, loin de la pensée unique du western d'alors


----------



## benR (21 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*Moi je regarde plus la télé : marre de la Pub, Marre du Journal TV démago et nivellateur, Marre des documentaires Superficiels, Marre des emmisions de petit soin où tourne les même Stars qui s'occupe que de leur cul, marre de tout ça.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pareil, moi...
plus de télé, plus de radio, plus de journaux, parce que de toutes facons ils sont tous à la solde des World Company.
T'achètes ton pain: c'est Universal qui gagne de la thune... tu surfes, c'est les tubes d'Alcatel qui sont empruntés, tu téléphones, c'est l'horrible monopole qui gagne encore de l'argent... Non non... moi j'ai décidé d'arrêter tout ca, parce que ca peut plus durer !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*
et puis je dessine, j'écrit, je fais des maths comme ça par plaisir : Ramanudjan ça dit rien pour la plupart d'entre vous :
c'était un des plus grand mathématicien qui est jamais existé avec Leibnitz et Euler.
Voir ces calculs sur les nombre entiers et nottement Pi
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>








Ouais, moi c'est le contraire: je vais au cinéma pour mon plaisir... Tout vient peut etre de la, quand j'y pense.......


----------



## archeos (21 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama :
*Voir ces calculs sur les nombre entiers et nottement Pi

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui, mais bien sur ! pi, le premier des nombres entiers


----------



## Yama (22 Août 2001)

désolé pour l'expression

Srivina Ramanujdjan est un mathématicien de genie : ces travaux sur les nombres entiers ont permit d'avancer sur le calcul de PI

Parce que pour calculer Pi on l'exprime par des rapports de nombres entiers et des expressions Trigonometrique sans Pi.

C'est fabuleux : j'vous jure : on touche a une beauté formidable !

Quand a Pi : c'est lui qui a permiis toujours par ces calculs sur les nombres entiers, de demontrer que Pi était "Irrationnel"

Cette decouverte à permis notemment de comprendre mieux les mécanismes de division de nombre irrationnel par des entiers.

Les applications se compte par milliers dans l'informatique    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  merci Ramanudjan

Bon pour repondre a BenR t'as raison je me suis un peu enervé là ! désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y a quand même une différence entre la Télé quiu vehicule un soi disant discour Critique journalistique et qui est puant de démagogie : surtout les infos.

Et la démagogie non masqué des multinationnales.
Quand je prend  mon tel par exemple


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2001)

SSSSSTTOOOOOOPPP YAMA j'ai mal a la tête


----------



## benR (22 Août 2001)

C'est pas pour la ramener, juste pour apporter quelques précisions. Chacun son domaine, en fait...
Denis Guedj est sympathique, mais il faut revenir sur terre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*Parce que pour calculer Pi on l'exprime par des rapports de nombres entiers et des expressions Trigonometrique sans Pi.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il y a de très nombreuses façons de "calculer" Pi (au passage, cette expression n'a pas de sens) dont une en effet qui consiste a l'écrire comme la limite d'une suite de quotients de produits d'entiers (oui, bon, voila, il fallait le dire, quoi...).
Mais ce n'en est qu'une parmi d'autres.


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*
C'est fabuleux : j'vous jure : on touche a une beauté formidable !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais ouais, clair !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sans vouloir être blessant, c'est forcément beau quand on lit cette histoire dans un livre.
Mais crois moi, les démonstrations nécessaires pour aboutir à l'approximation de Pi dont tu parles sont... comment dire... des formules.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*
Quand a Pi : c'est lui qui a permis toujours par 
ces calculs sur les nombres entiers, de demontrer que Pi était "Irrationnel"*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Costaud le gars !
Mais tu sais, il en existe pas mal, des méthodes pour montrer que Pi est irrationel. Disons donc qu'il en a trouvé une, quoi !


Bon, voila, quoi... juste pour dire que quand meme, aller voir Final Fantasy, c'est cool....


----------



## archeos (22 Août 2001)

merci yama, je ne suis pas sur d'avoir fait tout les liens, mais mon inculture flagrante ne m'a pas permis de comprendre du premier coup.


----------



## archeos (22 Août 2001)

Pour relancer le débat cette semaine, j'irai voir la planète des singes jeudi, avec un pote de retour du Mexique, et on va fêter nos retrouvailles !


----------



## archeos (22 Août 2001)

Ça ne me changera pas tellement d'ici, mais au moins je ne paierai pas toutes les bières

[22 août 2001 : message édité par archeos]

[22 août 2001 : message édité par archeos]


----------



## Amok (22 Août 2001)

Celui la (la planete des singes) j'ai bien envie de le voir! Voici en effet l'exemple type du réalisateur américain qui a su conserver un style : Tim Burton. Edward aux mains d'argents, le premier Batman, BeettleJuice, Le cavalier sans tête, Mars attack etc... à chaque fois c'est un plaisir!

Dis nous ce que ca vaut!


----------



## gribouille (22 Août 2001)

moi aussi suis fan de tim burton


----------



## alèm (22 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*désolé pour l'expression

Srivina Ramanujdjan est un mathématicien de genie : ces travaux sur les nombres entiers ont permit d'avancer sur le calcul de PI

C'est fabuleux : j'vous jure : on touche a une beauté formidable !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et Omar Khayam alors, voici aussi un grand mathématicien doué en plus d'un grand poète_


----------



## jfr (22 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Celui la (la planete des singes) j'ai bien envie de le voir! Voici en effet l'exemple type du réalisateur américain qui a su conserver un style *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

méfie-toi, il semble que ce ne soit son film le plus personnel quand même... Il l'a fait dit-on, pour se renflouer un peu après les échecs américains de ses derniers films.
Faut peut-être pas s'attendre à voir du "grand" Tim Burton... Mais je ne parle que par ouï-dire... Et j'irai aussi le voir, quoi qu'il arrive. Un Burton, même un "petit", ça ne se manque pas...


----------



## Yama (23 Août 2001)

Ramanudjan est bien à l'origine de ce calcul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand à Guedj j'adorre ses bouquin et la chronique qu'il fesiat dans libé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu a lu quoi ?

Le mètre du Monde, le théorême du perroquet ???


----------



## benR (23 Août 2001)

J'ai lu le théorème du Perroquet... une gentille histoire pour donner l'impression au lecteur qu'il fait des maths  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je ne parle même pas de la parenté avec le Monde de Sophie et autre Coelho (mais je ne m'étends pas, notre admin préféré est un fan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Yama (23 Août 2001)

Oh mais je crois pas que l'interet du theoreme du peroquet reside dans sa logique : c'est plutôt un regard sur les matys et leur interractions dans le monde.

je suis pas aller chercher plus loin moi !!

c'est pas mal quand même.

La meillieure uvre que j'ai lu qui s'accapare bien des maths n'en parle pas du tout, ne cite aucun mot barbare

C'est une BD chez un Petit éditeur appelée Cornélius.

Cette BD de Mazzuchelli : un Américain s'intitulle La géométrie de l'Obcession.

c'est remarquable a mon sens !


----------

